# Games zocken



## makrogame (20. Juni 2016)

hey !

Ab und an zocke ich online Games. Langsam wird es aber leicht lanfweilig, möchte deshalb auch was neues ausprobieren. Habe die Empfehlung zu online Casino Games bekommen: 
Dabei habe ich auch  das online Casino von Elcarado von nem Kollegen abgeschaut. Da kann man wohl diverse Casino Games zocken 

Klingt alles total interessant aber ist das ganze auch wirklich seriös ?? Weil ich habe natürlich keinerlei Erfahrungen und wollte mir erst einmal paar Infos holen bevor ich dann im Endeffekt entscheide welches Game ich zocke  

Also, was könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn es dir im Spiele-Universum zu Langweilig wird dann hol dir über Lets-Plays anregungen was man zocken kann!
Dieses online casino gedönns fällt doch unter das Glücksspiel!?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Juni 2016)

Reine Glücksspiele würde ich nicht machen, schon gar nicht online.
Ich selber zocke aber Online Poker. Kann ich auch empfehlen, wenn man was neues auisprobieren möchte. 
Musst dich halt weiterbilden mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten etc, und du brauchst eine starke Mentalität.


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst auch nur mit chips spielen statt mit echtem geld.andernfalls werden das erfahrene spieler merken das du ein Fisch(anfänger) bist und du wirst dein geld verlieren.
Wie über mir, poker zb ist glücksspiel und die richtige strategie.


----------



## Zvaljone (3. August 2018)

Hallo,

Ich spiele liebend gerne in Online Casinos und ich habe ein bisschen Erfahrung damit. Aber meistens spiele ich nicht um echtes Geld. Ich mag dieses Gefühl nicht, wenn ich das Geld verliere. Nur manchmal, wenn ich sehe, dass ich Gluck habe, spiele ich ein bisschen um echtes Geld. Die besten Casinos finde ich auf der Seite Mit Giropay in Online Casinos einzahlen |. Mit dieser Seite habe ich die besten Erfahrungen und ich kann sie dir nur herzlich weiterempfehlen, weil ich mit ihrer Arbeit und Diensten sehr zufrieden bin. Schau mal da, bestimmt findest du etwas Passendes für dich. 
Viel gluck und liebe Grüße.


----------

